Ask HN: What are the best resources for learning PostgreSQL? - foxhedgehog
======
craigkerstiens
Here's a number which are all some shameless plugs:

\- Personal blog -
[http://www.craigkerstiens.com/categories/postgres/](http://www.craigkerstiens.com/categories/postgres/)

\- Postgres guide -
[http://www.postgresguide.com/](http://www.postgresguide.com/)

\- Postgres Weekly -
[http://www.postgresweekly.com](http://www.postgresweekly.com)

Beyond that there's this which has a number of resources
[https://github.com/dhamaniasad/awesome-
postgres](https://github.com/dhamaniasad/awesome-postgres) and finally in
terms of reference documentation the Postgres docs themselves are great
([http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.4/static/](http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.4/static/)).
Though a word of caution the Postgres docs aren't the best on the tutorial,
but for reference docs they're great.

------
symkat
I've always found the best way to learn a new technology in general is to have
a problem to solve with it.

Instead of trying to learn Postgres itself, try to do the following:

1) Get it installed and running

2) Write a schema for _something_ (blog, billing system). Look through
Postgres's documentation on types.

3) Get a role created for accessing the schema and update the hba config file
to let your user access the schema from whatever servers you need to.

Postgres is pretty well documented, google "Postgres Whatever" will usually
bring you to a postgres documentation page, for instance to understand the
types 'Postgres data types' first result is:
[http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.4/static/datatype.html](http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.4/static/datatype.html)

